# laparoscopy and travelling afterwards.



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey ladies!

I've been offered a date for a laparoscopy, finally after waiting, having 3 days for the op cancelled and being messed around for 13 months!!! The thing is, it's on the 21st November and 3 weeks after on the 12th December I am flying to America to spend Christmas out there... I told the receptionist after I was offered the appointment and she wasn't sure whether they would be able to do the op as flying after anesthetic can cause blood clots. I've had a look online about how long to wait to travel, especially on a long haul flight but there's not much info.. Has anyone got any information or advice for me?

Thank you sooo much x x x x


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Paige,

I saw your post and it made me think as I'm going to Athens for hysteroscopy next month! So I checked online and found this:

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2615.aspx?CategoryID=69&SubCategoryID=692

Apparently it's OK to fly 24 hours after keyhole surgery...

Hope this helps!

Jen xx


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Jen,

Thank you so much for replying and for the link! Thank god for that, such a relief, I thought I was going to have to wait until January. How come you're going to Athens for a hysteroscopy hun? 

x x x x


----------



## Camelgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I had a lap last year and due to it being a cancelled appointment I had it done 10 hours before flying to Paris! It was my wedding present and although my hubby wanted us to postpone I was determined to go! So I went against medical advice and signed myself out of hospital! I have had 2 lap's. The 1st one I bounced back from quickly, but the 2nd was a bit more complicated and I was in pain for 6 days afterwards. I'm sure you will be fine for America and will make a good recovery.
All the best wishes xx


----------

